# Eklaireur, avertisseur de radars, en version d'essai



## discolan (18 Juin 2009)

Dans la catégorie navigation et plus particulièrement avertisseur de radars, il y a Eklaireur.
Les dévelloppeurs ont eu l'idée de sortir une version d'essai (toutes les fonctions de la version payante) gratuite limitée à 30 jours.

Liens itunes

Si les modos considère cette info comme de la pub, vous pouvez effacer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Pas de soucis 

Bon plan. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2009)

Quand on est prévenu, on laisse l'info en général. Bonne attitude et logiciel sympa en plus.


----------



## discolan (23 Juin 2009)

EKLAIREUR propose un jeu qui consistera à faire GAGNER DES LICENCES ILLIMITÉS DANS LE TEMPS par tirage au sort aux 5 personnes qui auront posté à partir de Mercredi 24 Juin 2009 entre 17h et 20h un message sur le le forum en suivant ce lien


----------



## discolan (11 Juillet 2009)

Il semblerait d'après leur site internet qu'EKLAIREUR soit maintenant disponible aussi sur Android Market


----------



## philk34 (5 Octobre 2009)

gratuit jusqu'au 12-10 sur appstore.
Super marche aussi pour la moto


----------



## endavent (5 Octobre 2009)

Je l'ai essayé et j'ai été assez déçu : la vitesse fonctionnait mal, rien de signalé sur plusieurs kilomètres où pourtant il y avait des radars, et pourtant dans une grande ville.

J'ai installé Wikango il y a quelques semaines, et j'en suis bien plus content. Et en plus il est gratuit !

Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Pooki (5 Octobre 2009)

Perso je prefere iCoyote. Wikango me tentait bien mais n'arrive jamais à télécharger la mise à jour "Mondial"


----------



## Matt82 (2 Novembre 2009)

+1 pour iCoyotte, je ne compte plus les jumelles signalées et les points sauvés, même si je ne roule pas comme un taré...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2009)

Chez moi la MàJ a réglé pas mal de problèmes&#8230;


----------



## Pooki (4 Novembre 2009)

Du fait du sujet, j'ai retenté Wikango hier. Il a enfin réusii à me faire la mise à jour de la base au bout de 10mn. Conclusion: si je dois attendre 10mn à chaque fois, c'est pas très cool et je prefere tout de même l'interface de iCoyotte.


----------



## Pooki (18 Novembre 2009)

Juste pour prévenir que iCoyote propose sa mise à jour. Meilleur design, plus d'options et mode paysage. Pas mal de raisons d'y passer !!!


----------



## Pooki (12 Décembre 2009)

Waouh, ben je vais peut être suivre vos conseils et passer sur une autre aappli que iCoyotte !!! En effet, celui ci devient payant. Ca ne me derange pas du tout de payer pour un logiciel comme celui ci mais en grdant des prix à peu près normaux, là il y a un petit peu top d'abus, c'est dommage: 
1 Week-end: 2,90 Euros
1 Semaine: 4,90 Euros
1 Mois : 12 Euros
Tous les Week end de l'année : 49 Euros
1 An : 99 Euros

En plus, je ne pense pas qu'à ce prix là, il y est toujours le même nombre "d'éclaireurs" devant nous....


----------



## discolan (12 Décembre 2009)

Cela fera partir les gogos du "tout gratuit" sur iPhone mais Coyote fonctionnait déjà avec une bonne base utilisateurs payants avec ses boitiers donc au pire il y aura toujours ceux là (qui reste bien supérieur à tous les avertisseurs sur iPhone).

Regardez le prix d'un boitier Coyote auquel tu ajoutes son abonnement de 12  / mois, tu verras que les prix proposés sur iPhone ne sont pas excessifs.


----------



## boodou (12 Décembre 2009)

Avertinoo fonctionne mieux


----------

